# Ethernet/Wireless Failover Mode



## mickey (Mar 28, 2020)

The FreeBSD handbook contains an Example on how to configure failover mode between ethernet and wireless interfaces using lagg(4), so that a notebook might automatically switch between the two based on availability and preference. Unfortunately the example doesn't say much about the requirements on the network side. Am I correct to assume that this will only work in scenarios where the wired and wireless networks are bridged?


----------

